# New Jersey's Most Dangerous Roads for Biking



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I haven't had a chance to look over any of this but I thought I'd post it here anyway. Discuss.

New Jersey Most Dangerous Roads

http://www.tstc.org/press/2012/121812_NNJ_Bike_Release.pdf


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

AlanE said:


> I haven't had a chance to look over any of this but I thought I'd post it here anyway. Discuss.
> 
> New Jersey Most Dangerous Roads
> 
> http://www.tstc.org/press/2012/121812_NNJ_Bike_Release.pdf


I think I am on two of those maps!!

Seems like mostly the buster roads. For example in Union County the second and third worst were North & South Ave in Westfield. Route 27 was the worst. In Somerset, Us 202 and 206 were up there.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Although flawed, it is an interesting idea. Looking at some of the areas that I am familiar with, I think the vast majority of the incidents might involve the casual cyclist, not the type of people who read these boards. For instance, many serious cyclists regularly ride the roads around the Great Swamp in Morris county, but there are very few incidents there. On the other hand, a place like Springfield Ave. in Irvington (Essex Co.) has a lot of incidents, but I would never, ever try riding around there. As a motorist, I'd say some probably involved a guy riding against traffic on a little MBX bike, weaving in and out without looking.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

jmoryl said:


> Although flawed, it is an interesting idea. ....


What idea are you referring to? Why is it flawed?

Isn't it obvious that lightly travelled roads like those around the Great Swamp would have fewer incidents tha heavily travelled roads like Springfield Ave? Regardless of the seriousness / casualness of the cyclist.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks for posting the link, but I mean its flawed in that it isn't particularly useful to the serious cyclists, like the ones that frequent this board. I'm willing to bet that more cyclists pass down Long Hill Rd. in the Great Swamp or 9W in Bergen on a weekend than down Springfield Ave. And yet the number of incidents on the former is low. 

Most of the incidents appear to occur in congested areas where there are probably stupid cyclists breaking the rules of the road combined with aggressive drivers. Areas I know to avoid if at all possible.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I agree that the study isn't of much use to us "serious" cyclists. I just posted it for entertainment purposes. If you read the press release, it seems that the intended audience is urban planners so that they can make decisions regarding where to put in bike lanes and traffic calming devices to try to reduce the incidents between bikes and cars.


----------

